# Регионарные блокады в комплексной терапии острого корешкового болевого синдрома



## oleg862 (18 Июл 2010)

http://www.critical.ru/RegionarSchool/content/_view/publications/115/0099.html


----------



## nuwa (19 Июл 2010)

Олег, простите, в чём суть этой ссылки? Т.е. для чего Вы разместили её? Просто для ознакомления или...?


----------



## oleg862 (19 Июл 2010)

Да, для ознакомления.


----------



## abelar (19 Июл 2010)

Уважаемый oleg862. Теперь, дело за малым: Выбрать из врачей, которые знают как это делать, тех, которые умеют это делать. Затем, из тех кто умеет это делать, тех, кто это реально делает на практике. Потом, тех кто умеет, знает и делает, уговорить не ехать в США, а работать в Задрюпинской поликлиннике за зарплату 12 000руб....


----------



## AIR (19 Июл 2010)

Уважаемый abelar !
Я бы так красиво не смог выразится !aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (19 Июл 2010)

Уважаемый abelar. Вы будете долго смеяться, но я это делаю.yahoo


----------



## abelar (19 Июл 2010)

Так я и не сомневаюсь, Уважаемый Тимур Юсуфович!aiwanaiwanaiwan
Это oleg862, видимо, сомневается, что нам вообще об этом что-либо известно. :blush200: Видимо, подобный уровень квалификации и полноты врачебной помощи все более становится экзотикой. А хотелось бы, чтобы в каждой поликлиннике....


----------



## oleg862 (19 Июл 2010)

Уважаемые вачи! 

Эта ссылка не для того что бы сказать что кто-то что-то не знает, а просто как дополнительный метод.


----------



## Yuryd (19 Июл 2010)

Ув., oleg862. Специалисты, собравшиеся на этом форуме и так всё знают. У них есть только 1 недостаток: все они "очень далеко" (хотя, я согласен, что это относительно. Возможно, "очень далеко" я). И нет возможности взять и просто прийти к ним на приём, чтобы они взяли и просто тебя вылечили.
Я сегодня был на приеме своего лечащего. Я говорю "нога болит". А она мне в ответ "разве это болит? Вы в столовую на своих двоих ходите. Значит, это не болит. Вот, когда человек встать не может - это болит, а у вас, так, побаливает.... Вот тебе мазь Траумель - мажьте свою ногу, вот Карипаин - мажьте спину, и идите не морочьте голову." 
А Вы "Региональные блокады в .....". Я не сильно ошибусь, если скажу, что такие технологии используются в 2-3 местах на Украине, как впрочем и в России.

У меня в городе 3 специализированных вертебрологических больницы, имеющих клинику и стационар, уйма всяких мелких клиник и кабинетов, но никто не делает обычных сакральных блокад. Не умеют, боятся.... Мой бывший леч.врач - светило областной вертебрологии - так и не решился сделать мне блокаду грушевидной мышцы. Мне пришлось за ней ехать в Харьков. Г-н abelar, к сожалению, абсолютно прав!


----------



## nuwa (20 Июл 2010)

Yuryd написал(а):


> Я сегодня был на приеме своего лечащего. Я говорю "нога болит". А она мне в ответ "разве это болит? Вы в столовую на своих двоих ходите. Значит, это не болит..................
> Г-н abelar, к сожалению, абсолютно прав!


:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Енотик (20 Июл 2010)

Yuryd написал(а):


> Мне пришлось за ней ехать в Харьков. Г-н abelar, к сожалению, абсолютно прав!



Да, в Харькове несколько клиник делают различные блокады


----------

